

Grep in the Cloud: A Cost-effective Approach to Data Collection and Analysis - kigster
http://building.wanelo.com/post/54110156963/a-cost-effective-approach-to-scaling-event-based-data

======
bixu
Manta is probably the single coolest thing I've seen happen in the industry in
years.

